# Panda Antivirus script blocking



## gs1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have been experiencing a problem with Panda Internet Security 2008 since I installed on Monday this week: more specifically, when performing a self-diagnosis, I get a message "low level of protection - We advise you to enable script blocking protection...". I choose "enable" but nothing changes, although I can see that "block the execution of script file" is checked at the settings of the programme. I had an exchange of a technicain from Panda Security in Greece, who was eager to help and advised me to edit the registry. I did, according to his instructions, but the problem remains unsolved. I tried uninstalling and re-installing the program several times (using the Windows uninstaller, the program uninstaller etc) but to no avail. I would very much appreciate appropriate feedback to solve the problem, as a low level of protection is unacceptable nowadays.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

make sure that you have no remnants of any other antivirus programmes.
call them again and tell them that it's not good enough.


----------



## gs1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks ejames82... There were no other antivirus programs on this system... I notified them that I will cancel my subscription and I am waiting for their response.


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

although i use kaspersky (you have to pay for it), i think the free version of AVG is very reputable. don't depend solely on one AV. they're not 100%.


----------



## gs1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks again ejames82... I think you are right, but often there are conflicts between AVs (esp. firewalls). The other thing is that the Panda software is not free - I pay for it and I expect it to function properly (which for the time being it does not...). From what I read script execution can be very dangerous and that is why even their program reports low level of protection. Let's see what they can come up with.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

> but often there are conflicts between AVs (esp. firewalls)


Correct. It's not a good idea to have more than one of either AV or Firewall installed or active in real time on a machine.

If you've paid for Panda, you deserve the customer support that goes along with it.

Personally, for paid product, I prefer Kaspersky or NOD32.


----------



## gs1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks tetonbob - I will check out the programs you are suggesting as Panda, at least their customer support, is so far disappointing...


----------



## gs1 (Dec 6, 2007)

FYI (and in case others face the same problem), Panda support suggested that I uninstall System Mechanic 7. This was not actually necessary, but the problem was indeed created by the use of Sytsem Mechanic 7: it had identified certain registry keys (related to scripts) as "vulnerabililities". I had allowed it to fix them, but by choosing "undo" on the correction of these vulnerabilities, PIS 2008 seems to work fine.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Always be careful when using Registry "Fixers" like System Mechanic or CCleaner. It is not uncommon for various applications and functions to malfunction or break because of a "fix". If you can help it, check the fixes first and make doubly-sure you want entries to be modified or deleted.

When doing any work on the registry, through a program or manually (eg. regedit), _always_ back it up beforehand. That way if something breaks you can always restore the backup. You can use System Restore to backup the registry, or (if like me) you do not use System Restore can use a third-party registry backup/restoration program. I like to use ERUNT, which is a very lightweight and ridiculously easy-to-use freeware registry backup/restore utility.


----------



## gs1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Cellus, 
thanks for the reply and the instructions. I am afraid many users (and certainly myself) are not able to distinguish between "necessary" and "harmful" modifications to the registry and this is when your advice about a backup is very useful. The good thing about System Mechanic is that it has an "undo" function which has proven to work efficiently.


----------



## lt007 (Dec 30, 2010)

hay ist of all try to uninstall it if not work then try to rename the folder of Panda becuase few month back i got the same problem.. but after doing all these nothing happend then from Command prompt i am able to delete it and then i again download the free copy of Panda Cloud Antivirus.. till now i have the same copy installed and its working perfectly.


----------

